# Daytona Beach surf fishing



## Smallmouth Chaser (May 17, 2009)

I am going to be in the Daytona Beach area (Ormond Beach specifically) the first week in April and wondered if anyone had any tips or advise for fishing from the beach. I figured I would give the surf a try versus and plan to spend the charter money on some gear versus and fish the week versus one day. Charters are fun but this time I want to try the do it yourself routine.

I don't really care what I catch, although something big with sharp teeth would be cool, but want to give myself the best chance at doing well. Advise on bait, different rigs, tide stages and anything else would be appreciated. PM's welcome.


----------



## Stillkickin (Jan 7, 2018)

https://forums.floridasportsman.com/categories/angler-on-foot

Good source for you to get started.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Umm, as a teacher you should know better than go to Daytona Beach the first week of April. That little spring break thing is gonna mess with your surf fishing in a big way unless you get out early when they're all still drunk!


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Maybe try a little further south?


----------



## Smallmouth Chaser (May 17, 2009)

Thanks for the info, I am actually staying to the north of Daytona but will drive a little ways if I need to get away from the crowds if needed. I plan on fishing early each day and then my family has the rest of my day planned.


----------



## Wall-llard Willie (Sep 10, 2004)

I've surf fished between Ormand & St Augustine quite a bit over the years. Always just used an ocean "crappie" rig and permid sinker with shrimp on it. Catch a lot of whities and blues.
was at Marine land there once and a guy had like 6 large rods/reels and had someone with a kayak paddling around chumming..... came back about 3 hours later he had a 8' hammerhead on the beach.


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

We fish the south side of Ponce Inlet every spring break. We will be there again next week. Pompano rigs tipped with shrimp. If your in the Dunes park you don't get that much traffic. There is a variety of fish from pompano, bluefish, reds, whiting, ladyfish and the odd little shark. Pompano is what you want though. Tides got to be moving. Gotta use at least a 2 ounce sinker or more. Current can rip through there. Good luck.


----------

